# looking for a light-weight, packable slingshot



## studbike (Jun 21, 2019)

What a great forum!

I'm a backpacker.. the type of person who cuts the handle off their toothbrush to save 3 grams.

We're a crazy bunch.

I'm looking for a slingshot because I want to entertain myself at dinner, I want to kill small game in a survival situation, and I also want a backup for if I use up my bear-spray.

I have noticed that people aren't usually posting the weights of these things (because they're all light), but some seem lighter than others. For example, there is a user named liquidebullet that has carbon fiber slingshots. I would love to find one that is 2 - 3 ounces.

Any recommendations?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Any frame made from 3/8 " Baltic birch plywood .


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

If I were backpacking, I'd probably take an LBS with me. There are birch ply ones and also carbon fiber available. Otherwise, maybe a poly axiom though that would be a little bulkier, or a Wasp. Alternatively you could always learn to shoot frameless and all you'll only need to carry elastic and pouch bandsets.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

A Torque would be a good choice. Light and easy to carry.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Oh...I wouldn't be shooting at bears.....slingshots have their limitations.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I agree with the previous comments. Personally, if weight was really important, I would take a Wasp Uniphoxx.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I grew up in bear country and not only do i still live near enough to them to see one or two every few months close to home.

Also i often fish in areas heavily populated by bear and see them often in my travels. With my heart troubles im afraid i dont get out as much anymore however.. Hope you were kidding about a slingshot and bears. You wont even get your slingshot loaded before its on you. And even if it isnt bluff charging you, you shoot at it with a slingshot you will tick it off like you wouldnt believe.

I carry a 12 gauge pump loaded with Brenneke slugs for bear protection. And a 22 cal. The 22 is for when im traveling in bear country with someone. That way i can shoot the other guy in the leg and then run. OK ok im kiding about that last one. Bear spray is good to i guess but i much prefer a gun. I carry both.

Ive made the odd Coyote yip when they got a little to close for comfort but a slingshot is not for protection from much of anything.

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome!

I'd probably also recommend the Wasp UniPhoxx - its small and flat which make it very packable.

The other option would be the Dankung X6 POM - its insanely light - but its a little more bulky than the UniPhoxx. Its also made for looped tubes which are very durable over flat bands. I use one of these as my EDC.

I also like the Flicks McS (Kestrel) design in 10-12mm thickness - its a full-sized sling in a compact design.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Any thin Polly one. They are very light weight. Check out Simple Shot.com


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh yeah, Welcome brother.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> If I were backpacking, I'd probably take an LBS with me. There are birch ply ones and also carbon fiber available. Otherwise, maybe a poly axiom though that would be a little bulkier, or a Wasp. Alternatively you could always learn to shoot frameless and all you'll only need to carry elastic and pouch bandsets.


+1 for everything urbanshooter said. Frameless would definitely be the lightest. LBS in birch ply or CF would be very light weight and packable and capable of taking game if set up and used appropriately. The only thing I'd add is you could just carry a couple bandsets and cut a natural fork from a tree at the campsite, assuming you're in a wooded area. Also, Welcome to the forum!

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/115768-birch-ply-lbs-for-sale/

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/116140-carbon-fiber-lbs-available/


----------



## studbike (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Can anyone recommend a good thread about shooting frameless?

I did some research last night:

Dankung pom x6 frame: 55 grams (weighed by a user on this forum)
Uniphoxx frame: also 55 grams (according to an email from the manufacturer)

That's a really great weight, and considering those are both decent sized slingshots, which signals to me that the LBS or another design could be even lighter!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/By-cj4_HR67/

Not sure if IG links work but that's a great little clip showing how frameless is done...


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello buddy! .. thanks for the PM.. yes the LBS is super light weight .. thin .. and disappears in the pocket .. they vary in thickness from about 14mm to 6mm thick and are still very comfortable...

































































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Joey I am going to dream of those LBS's tonight ????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

Btw think I just died and went to heaven, when I opened my eyes I was surrounded by LBS's


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Bear country? Maybe not a slingshot, but rather a .44 or a .454 Casull revolver. Positive extra weight in the backpack, just in case.

Headline one morning in the local newspaper: "They found a mangled slingshot in the bear poop..." Hmm.... :hmm:


----------



## studbike (Jun 21, 2019)

Lol, I appreciate all the concern re: bears. I have dealt with lots of bears in my time and all I know is that a slingshot is better than nothing! Especially if you can get a rock up in it's mouth, it'll run away.

Looking forward to finding a lightweight slingshot, hopefully one from a vendor on this forum. If I cross-post on the backpacking forums it may result in a small amount of future business for the community as well. But we're a crazy bunch when it comes to weight! People agonize over single ounces.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

LBS all the way


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

SS Jelly Bean = 1.6 oz


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am a backpacker...not an ultralight backpacker like yourself. I keep my winter pack as close to 15lbs. Ammo will be your biggest weight issue.

LBS or Baltic Birch will do. I think any small hdpe might as well. But I think a thin aluminum with cedar or bamboo will close in grams.

What is your ammo situation like?


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

I would recommend the wasp imp, super nice little frame... but please let us take part, when you try to parry a wild grizzly with it 

Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am not afraid at all of bears. I can confidently take on 10 polar bears if needed........when I am in my tank of course ????


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I'd say frameless is the way to go if you're really committed to shaving down weight. Other than that, any of those frames mentioned should do the trick. Probably better to add a couple extra grams and shoot accurately than save weight and miss anything smaller than a bear. We don't have to many black bears in central KY, but we do have incredibly aggressive Canadian Geese. Psychotic oversized ducks.... 

We do have the distinction of having a cocaine bear in KY. It found a bag of cocaine in the woods (from a drug smuggling airdrop) and ate the whole thing. For about 10 minutes it was top apex predator on the planet! Then it died, as one tends to do when they've ingested insane amounts of cocaine.

I've seen it stuffed and mounted in Lexington. Great little story, and my dad even skydived with the guy a couple times (prior to his life of drug smuggling).

https://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/50220


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Stud... welcome. You know, slingshot is going to weigh less than your ammo. Unless of you plan on chunking rocks.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

WoW, where do they sell theese? Just blew me away!

If you made those, im truly humbled!

/Uba


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

LBS baby!
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skropi said:


> Joey I am going to dream of those LBS's tonight


 thank you bro! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Btw think I just died and went to heaven, when I opened my eyes I was surrounded by LBS's


 thank you my friend ... LBS baby!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CbusSlinger (Jul 4, 2019)

I have 2 LBS coming my way. Looking forward to the portability of them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raiderkilo (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi

Look for Ooak Forge Horny Monster https://www.etsy.com/shop/OOAKFORGE?ref=pr2018_faveshops


----------



## SonOfNature (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello,

Who can send me .pdf lbs template with dimensions? I want to DIY

THANKS FORWARD


----------

